# What do I have??



## WBYStockMan9 (Dec 16, 2016)

We have had some stormy weather here in Oregon and I found this on the side of the road. Only a few chunks in the ditch and no trace of leaves. Any idea what it may be?


----------



## Jim Beam (Dec 16, 2016)




----------



## phinds (Dec 16, 2016)

Once you get the end cleaned up and better pics posted maybe we'll have some idea.


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks like Walnut to me... But what do I know... I live in south Florida where it was 81 & sunny today. I really got no idea what that white stuff around the log is though..

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Dec 16, 2016)

Looks like a frozen log.....

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 3


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Dec 16, 2016)

You all are funny! I guess I will wait for it to melt. I was thinking it was maple.


----------



## rocky1 (Dec 16, 2016)

Well, was gonna suggest you toss it in the microwave on the defrost cycle earlier John, but I was afraid you might set its green fur coat on fire!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Nature Man (Dec 17, 2016)

Future projects! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Dec 17, 2016)

I was going with 'Siberian elm', but storm damage is likely a better answer.

Maple, 'Norway' or a local one?

In a ditch, I would have looked up to see if it came off of any of the surrounding trees. Then looked the yards to see if any trimming were around, or see if anyone has wood piles. Then up hill, to see if it washed into that location. But easier now to sand that endgrain up in the morning and re-post.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WBYStockMan9 (Jan 1, 2017)

This is a little more cleaned up. What do you think?


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2017)

Looks like walnut


----------



## ripjack13 (Jan 1, 2017)

Walnut with some interesting characteristics in it....


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2017)

ripjack13 said:


> Walnut with some interesting characteristics in it....


Yes, looks like white curly sap wood. Love that...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Jan 1, 2017)

I agree, could well be walnut. Your piece shows a pith to be 5 pointed. Walnut far more often has a round pith. Cut off a cookie, split it in half. The juglan genus predominantly reveals a chambered pith the looks like a ladder. The bark does show some layering, common of walnut. If it is fresh, it should be emitting juglone, easily smelt when cutting. Rub a white cloth on it, or an ethanol soaked cloth. Walnut stains...

Let us know how your results work out...

*Images of walnut pith*
bing.com/images


----------



## Mike1950 (Jan 1, 2017)

Looked pretty frozen to me- Probably not much smell.... also will not be emitting much- It is cold here......


----------



## Karl_TN (Feb 28, 2017)

John,

Have you cut into this log yet? Just curious what the other dimensions look like...


----------

